# Nfaa?



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

If the NFAA stands for the National Field Archery Association, then why on their website isnt the NFAA Field Nationals listed as one of the primary shoots on the left side . Vegas, Indoor Nationals and the Dakota shoot are. To find info on the Field Nationals you have to go to the schedule page and find it there? Just strikes me as a bit odd that the NFAA would not have Field Archery up front.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

to know em is to love em!


----------



## NJ Lady Archer (Feb 24, 2005)

I believe they highlight those three separately because they are the tournaments that make up the Three Star Tour. If you shoot all three, then at the third shoot in South Dakota, those archers who shot all three shoot off for a car or cash prize.


----------

